# Pro LED light U series P by UP-Aqua Available Now



## CO2Art.co.uk (7 Mar 2015)

Hello, 

Great News! Finally latest Pro Led light U series P from UP-Aqua arrived to UK. 

Please check here : http://www.co2art.co.uk/search?type=product&q=Pro+Led+light



 


 


We have 4 sizes available : 

45cm - http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/up-pro-led-light-u-series-p-45cm
60cm - http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/up-pro-led-light-u-series-p-60cm
90cm - http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/pro-led-light-u-series-p-90cm
150cm - http://www.co2art.co.uk/products/pro-led-light-u-series-p-150cm


----------



## GDM (8 Mar 2015)

Hi Karol,

Will you stock a 120cm?

Best
Garry


----------



## Miroslav (9 Mar 2015)

GDM said:


> Hi Karol,
> 
> Will you stock a 120cm?
> 
> ...



Hello,

Thank you very much for your interest.

Regarding your question the 120cm lights are already on website and you can follow the link below for more information. Unfortunately there are out of stock right now as they are selling faster then we expected.

However if you follow the link below and enter your email address we will notify you as soon as they wil be back in stock.

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/lighting/products/pro-led-light-u-series-p-120cm


----------



## Andy D (9 Mar 2015)

Are they dimmable?


----------



## parotet (9 Mar 2015)

Hi Co2Art

Something very interesting would be to give the PAR values for each model at different distances, more and more aquarists appreciate this kind of information and it could be a good selling argument showing a good degree of expertise from your side. And it is as easy as measuring it! (... or ask the supplier to do it for you).
I also agree that information about dimming solutions would be great.

Jordi


----------



## Miroslav (10 Mar 2015)

Hello all,



Andy D said:


> Are they dimmable?



Regarding your question yes you are able to dim the light, however they are not supplied with any controller. We will sale controllers for the lights as well, however I do not have the exact date when we starting to supply them yet.



parotet said:


> Hi Co2Art
> 
> Something very interesting would be to give the PAR values for each model at different distances, more and more aquarists appreciate this kind of information and it could be a good selling argument showing a good degree of expertise from your side. And it is as easy as measuring it! (... or ask the supplier to do it for you).
> I also agree that information about dimming solutions would be great.
> ...



Thank you for the feedback. Please note that the light is supplied with plastic bracket and it will sit on top of the tank. However you are right and I will ask UP to give us more information regarding the lights and PAR.


----------



## Rahms (11 Mar 2015)

received mine today and it looks nice, mounts potentially a little flimsier than the pro Z, but I don't intend to sit on the thing so it should be fine. Unfortunately thats all the detail I can provide as its got a US plug and I have no adaptor. Would be nice to know these things in advance!


----------



## Miroslav (11 Mar 2015)

Rahms said:


> received mine today and it looks nice, mounts potentially a little flimsier than the pro Z, but I don't intend to sit on the thing so it should be fine. Unfortunately thats all the detail I can provide as its got a US plug and I have no adaptor. Would be nice to know these things in advance!



Hello,

I am really sorry to hear that you missing the adaptor in your parcel.

Please note that the packing team made mistake and unfortunately they forgot to add the adaptor to the parcel.

Also please note that we discover the mistake in packing and the adapter has been send to you yesterday. 

Once again really sorry about the mistake


----------



## Rahms (11 Mar 2015)

good stuff, cheers! can cancel the fleabay one I just bought then....


----------



## Miroslav (11 Mar 2015)

Rahms said:


> good stuff, cheers! can cancel the fleabay one I just bought then....



Your very welcome yes you can cancel it


----------



## oliverpool (17 Mar 2015)

I hope u can provide the par values for these lights!


----------



## Imorpher (15 Aug 2015)

How are people getting along with these? Tempted by the 90cm one!


----------



## Miroslav (17 Aug 2015)

Hello,

Thank you very much for the interest.

They selling very well actually and we did not have any bad feedbacks so far too.

Unfortunately we do not have the PAR values still as UP Aqua did not reply to that yet but I will send them reminder.


----------



## Imorpher (17 Aug 2015)

Brilliant news. Yeah after some more research i'm going to give it a shot. People seemed to love the Z series and the U series is supposedly a better version so I am hopeful.

Did you ever end up getting the controller in stock? From a previous response you seem to suggest they exist but I haven't seen them anywhere. Also what is the actual measurements of the light unit? Would the 90cm hang over the edge of a 80cm or is it just that the legs extend to a maximum of 90cm.


----------



## Miroslav (18 Aug 2015)

Hello,

Regarding to your questions please see below:

- no we do not supply any dimmers yet, however the light is dimmable. You can buy very cheap dimmer (few £) from ebay as we did and it will work with the light.

- the unit is exactly 905 mm long

- yes the light is fully compatible with size of your aquarium as the bracket are adjustable.


----------



## Roman B (16 Sep 2015)

Hi there!

Already a member of co2art... waiting for my co2 setup from you guys )
Can you tell me please when you gonna get it back in stock?
And can 60cm version fit 61cm tank?

Thanks!


----------



## Miroslav (22 Sep 2015)

Hello,

I am really sorry for the late reply (just came back from holiday)...



Roman B said:


> Already a member of co2art... waiting for my co2 setup from you guys )



Nice one, glad to hear that you like to build your CO2 system from us 



Roman B said:


> Can you tell me please when you gonna get it back in stock?



The lights has been ordered already but unfortunately I do not have the exact date yet.



Roman B said:


> And can 60cm version fit 61cm tank?



Yes you can use the light on 61 cm aquarium as the brackets are adjustable.


----------



## robh (26 Oct 2015)

Hello I have a Rio 125 tank does the 90cm 1 fit as the tank is 81cm long you have no 60cm in stock at the moment so was thinking about getting the 90cm. When will you have the 60cm 1 back in stock and Ano its cheeky but I'm also buying a CO2 unit as well for 110 quid do you have a discount code so I can get abit off the 200 I will be buying off you when you reply cheers


----------



## Miroslav (26 Oct 2015)

Hello,

Thank you very much for your interest.

I can confirm that the 90cm light will fit to your aquarium as the brackets are adjustable. Actually will fit better then the 60 cm and please note that you are not able to adjust the brackets so far. Therefore the 60 cm will not fit to your aquarium.

Also PM sent


----------



## robh (26 Oct 2015)

That's amazing thank you for the quick reply next question what timer should I get that fits so I can dim the lights please?


----------



## Imorpher (28 Oct 2015)

Hi Robh,

This is the one I had on my lights for a while. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RF-Mini-W...rip-3528-5050-DC-5-24V-Not-RGB-/321899373013?

I really love these lights, been doing fantastic for my tank so far. I also have the 90cm light on my 80cm tank and it works pretty well, the only issue is that there is a little bit of overhang and one LED being off the side, but that doesn't really bother me personally.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Mar 2016)

Any feedback on Light intensity? Considering getting one.


----------



## stu_ (3 Mar 2016)

Hi,I like it.
I've got the 60cm version over my 60cmx40x30(h).
It sits about 5cm above the tank.
According to the blurb the 14 piece, 2w leds each produce 100-150lm.
Even at 60-70% light levels (cheap eBay dimmer) ,plant growth is pretty good IMO.
My mixed carpet E.Acicularis, Tennelus & M.Hirsuta has really took off.
They do give off a faint pink hue,but I don't mind that.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Mar 2016)

I think I'm sold


----------



## Miroslav (4 Mar 2016)

Hello,

Thank you very much to you all for helping scaper in need 

Yes so far we did not have bad feedback on the lights and I myself using one of them on my Juwel 125.

Did not have to dimmed the light so far however I might look on the dimmer below:



Imorpher said:


> This is the one I had on my lights for a while. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RF-Mini-W...rip-3528-5050-DC-5-24V-Not-RGB-/321899373013?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (4 Mar 2016)

Just Curious, is the total length of the fitting including the legs 600mm or the light fitting itself?


----------



## Miroslav (10 Mar 2016)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Just Curious, is the total length of the fitting including the legs 600mm or the light fitting itself?



Hello,

regarding to your question no the brackets can be extended approximately 5 cm on each side.


----------

